# Chinese Mantid In Molt for 36 hours?



## herpguy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello,

I have a female L7 female chinese that has been in a molt for about 36 hours now, she is just hanging upside down with loose skin around her, she is not folded or anything. I have never encountered this before and would appreciate some help.

Thanks,

-Dave


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 22, 2008)

It is probably because it is too dry. Try spraying your mantid.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 22, 2008)

Is the mantis stuck? After 36 hours and and it's still like that, maybe it's time for the freezer.


----------



## mrblue (Aug 22, 2008)

if by "loose skin around her" you mean the mantis is still inside the old skin then it is a complete goner. moults are usually very quick affairs, fifteen minutes or so. any more than this usually means there is a problem, and a problem moulting is usually fatal, there is no "saving" to be done. occasionaly if it is just one or two legs stuck and you help the mantis free itself it may live (with crippled legs) but if most of it is stuck inside the old skin for hours then theres no way it will make it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2008)

If the skin is just stuck to it that is not a big deal but if it has been stuck midmolt that long it is a goner. Molting takes mere minutes.


----------



## herpguy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, I know how long molting should take, I have raised many mantids. I have just never encountered this kind of problem before, thanks for the information anyways though.

-Dave


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2008)

herpguy said:


> Yeah, I know how long molting should take, I have raised many mantids. I have just never encountered this kind of problem before, thanks for the information anyways though.-Dave


Well if you know then why are you asking if it takes 36 hours?


----------

